# 32c



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

The only place to go today!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

My efforts go in vain. All they want to do afterwards is snuggle :-\
In this heat!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I wouldn't say achieving a sleepy vizsla is in vain.


----------

